# Is my Diet correct



## Deettu (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello,

Hope you are building well.

I had this post earlier - http://www.musclechat.co.uk/introduce-yourself/26191-hello-folks.html and I was suggested to detail my diet on this forum.

I had posted in the Introduction forum the problem that I am facing.

So here it is my diet and training schedule.

I know people here are very well qualified to correctly advice me. I am not looking for bulking up too much, but mainly interested in loosing the flab and toning up. I would like to gain by muscle about 10-12 kgs.

The diet I am trying to follow for last 2 months or so is -

around 7am -

200ml semi-skim and 40g of Kellogg Crunchy nut AND

2 egg Whites or 25g Extreme Protein with water(lately stopped both eggs and protein shake)

9.30-10.00 - 1or2 bananas and 1or2 apples OR

80-100g mixture of boiled green bean(gram), chick peas and Moth bean with some lemon juice and salt and pepper. You can check on wikipedia for Green Bean and Moth Bean, if you do not know what it is. These are well known in South Asia

12.30-1 - 2or3 wholemeal pita bread(132cal, 7g Pro, 24g carb, 0.9 fat) WITH 1 portion typical indian style curry vegetable(I make sure to make it in very low quantity oil) OR 1 portion 2-3 times a week chicken. Once a week meal from BOOTS

around 4 - 200ml semi-skim and some kellogg crunchy nut or 2 wheetabix biscuits

8-9 - 1 pita bread and little bit of same curry vegetable.

This is normally what I follow on weekdays. Sat-Sun might get drift away to some extent.

I drink about 1.5l of water plus about half a litre during workout.

I do not eat red meat, In meat I eat only chicken. I have chicken atleast 3-4 times a week. I remove the skin and clean the chicken very well. Chicken is prepared mostly with no oil and baked in oven(Legs or Drumsticks). If its chicken breasts I make chicken curry with very less oil.

In vegetables, I have Green peppers, mushrooms, cabbage, spinach, green peas most of time made with onions and very less oil, I have almost no potatoes.

Once a week I have gram or pulses with basmati rice.

I have tried to be much detailed about my diet.

My workout session is alternate days cardio and weight, 6 days a week.

M-W-F is weight

Tu-Th-Sa is cardio

But lately I weight train on Tue also, so just 2 days of cardio.

Cardio on Th & Sa is cycling, intense interval for about 45 mins. Its not continous at same speed and same level.

1 min fast, few secs break then again 1 min fast low resist(Descent) and so on for 5-7 mins, then higher resist(Climb) 1 min as much fast, few secs break, then 1 min as much fast for 5-7 mins. I alternate Climb and descent.

Earlier, I used to weight train 3 days a week(M-W-F) and entire body every session(2 exercises for each body part). But lately I am training 1 day per part.

I train chest and back on Mon, Legs on Tue, Arms and Shoulders on Wed and Chest and Back again on Fri. Mostly every thing is free weights.

I train for an Hour or hour and 15 from about 5.30.

After Weights, I take extreme protein immediately and then again the next morning. Earlier I used to take the Protein shake in the morning of weight training and after the weights.

This is quite an essay that I have written, but I think unless I detail you wont be in a position to properly advice me.

Regards,

Deettu


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

hi there ive been body building now for two years and have learnt alot from the pros from my gym, ive looked at what your eating and in my opinion you need to eat more complex carbs ie potatoes, pasta and rice, and also you should be getting more protein in your diet, you should be haveing 1.5 grams of protein to each pound of body weight. looks like your getting enough greens in though. with regards to your plan on losing fat and toning up at the same time, in my opinion if i was you id pack on the muscle first just eat eat eat dont worry about the belly just yet, try and keep away from bad calories eat as much good calories as you can and the muscle should come. then when you think youve packed enough up then start your diet. with what ive read from your programme your on the right track just keep up the good work and the results will come.


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hi there, i post up some suggestions in intro section cos i was reading the link there, but pretty much wats been said above. as long as u stick to clean foods (as in no fatty junk foods) ur fat gains shud b minimal, but u have to understand that u will put on some fats. this is inevitable as u need a calorie surplus for ur muscles to grow! also, dont b afraid of usin oil when cooking, u do need some fats, grapeseed oil is very good for cookin with as its the most stable at higher temperatures and olive oil is good for dressing salads with. salmon is also a very good source of essential fats, i like it oven roasted with a little sweet chilli jam for flavor and some baked sweet potato. very good as dinnertime meal as it stops u from raiding the biccy jar lol!


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

just had another look mate, you definatley are not eating enough meat chicken. heres my diet for you to look at

7.00- 4 weetabix or 150g oats with milk

2 scoops whey in water, 1 banana

pint of water

9.30- two small poatoes, tin of tuna , yoghurt or

mass gainer protein shake and pint of water

12.30- 75g of rice or pasta 200g chicken, cream cheese or

two medium potatoes, 2 scoops of whey pint of water

3.00 -4 weetabix 2 scoops of whey, slice of melon, 1 apple or

mass gainer protein shake, with fruit as above, pint of water

post work out- 2 scoops of build and recover and 1 scoop of whey, pint of

water

7.30- 250g of chick or turkey with vegetables or salad, bowl of fruit, yoghurt.

10.00- 2 scoops of whey pint of water.

calories 3400 pro 300g carb 400g

been doing this diet for a while now it works well for me.

i have a treat on saturday a drink of alcohol and the odd chocolate bar, or takeaway. hope this helps you in some way


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

i should add alex that deettu doesnt eat red meat for religious reasons, i had asked him why he didnt include any, so the above diet wud be the way forward for him. the diet looks much betr with ur suggestions too, he should see some improvements soon!


----------



## Deettu (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank You very much for the advice.

I forgot earlier to mention though.

I dont drink any carbonated drinks, no colas.

I have stopped, well almost, alcohol. The last beer I had was about 2 months back and the last scotch/tequila I had was about a month back.

I dont eat any chips or doritos, I try not to eat too many fatty foods, especially the one with high saturates.

I have a huge craving for sweets, but since about month and half have no-no.


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

nothing wrong having the odd beer or bar of chocolate, deettu, as long as u are consistant with everything else. u cud try adding cinnamon to ur oats as this adds flavor and also helps stabilise blood sugar levels, which might help with cravings!


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

please make sure your body gets fats otherwise your body holds on to the fat youve got its a safety mechanism your body has.

try reducing fats first then start to replace your bad fats with good fats ie fish oil, linseed oil, flax seed oil, nuts.

because your giving your body the good fats, the body starts to turn to the stored fat and use that as energy.

its like the same principle with water, you drink alot and your body starts to let go of the stored water around your body. and if you dont drink enough the body holds on to it as a safety mechanism ( body doesnt know when it get its next amount so it holds on to the water)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats you routine like dude?


----------



## Deettu (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for your comments.

I dont think Alex that I can digest the routine you have posted.

I mean, my job is a sitting one. I am in the office from 8.30 to 5. I try to move around as much in the office, but you know its less, may be a min or two every hour.

I try to eat foods which has low sat fats, like may 1g saturates per 100g.

Do you think I should have something after my cardio session. I mean something like a energy bar or 1 or 2 bananas. Does it help burn the fat. I read somewhere that one should not eat anything after a cardio for an hour as thats the time that the body has no fuel and so it burns fat at a very faster rate and more amount

Also which is a better protein supplement. I found that when I had Met-Rx, it did help to some extent for muscle gain. But I am not finding the Extreme protein that helpful. Infact I think I have lost some lean in last month and half that I am taking Extreme Protein. I take 50g of protein powder immediately after the workout and the next morning.


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

there are betr protein supps out there that are way betr than met-rx imo!! i personally like extreme and wudnt really use any other one, however u cud try phd-they do a protein powder and they also do a weight gainer which i have tried. its called phd pharma whey, or pharma gain for the weight gainer.


----------

